# Dorschrute Ostsee



## Meerjungfrauman (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre mit ein paar Kumpels im Oktober nach Heiligenhafen und wollte dort ein paar Tage vom Kutter und vom Kleinboot auf Dorsch angeln zu gehen.

Jetzt suche ich eine passende Rute. Als Rolle habe ich bereits eine Penn Slammer 360.

Ich habe mir ein paar Berichte durchgelesen und offensichtlich schwören viele Leute auf die BALZER 71 North Serie.

Gibts hier Erfahrungswerte und Empfehlungen?

LG

Marcel


----------



## Skizzza (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Ein paar Eckdaten wären noch hilfreich.
Wie oft denkst du, wirst du noch zum Dorscheln fahren? Was ist dein Preis-Segment? Welche Art zu angeln bevorzugst du? (GuFi, Pilker, Allround?)


----------



## Fishstalker (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Ich hab mir ne Never Crack gekauft, die find ich super.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Es reicht auch einfach ne Spinnrute mit bisl mehr Wurfgewicht oder sogar ne Karpfenrute.. Man muss nicht für alles immer eine eigene Rute haben.


----------



## mexwell (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Für den Kutter max 100gr Wurfgewicht. Vom Kleinboot fische ich Baitcaster mit 28gr. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Shimano Lesath BX Power Game 300 XH, 60-120 gr., das Wurfgewicht fällt leichter aus und die Rute ist universal einsetzbar und unkaputtbar.

Im Prinzip tut es jede einfache Spinne mit weicher Spitze und einem WG > 30 gr., sollte nur nicht zu schwer sein, dann bekommt man (je nach handgelenk) Schmerzen!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Für 1-2x/Jahr Kutter würde ich auch erstmal schauen was der Ruten bestand so hergibt. 
Pilken lässt sich eigentlich mit jeder 2,7-3m Hecht/Zander Spinne die REALE Ködergewichte zwischen 40 und 80 Gramm bewältigt... auch ne 3,60er 3lbs. Karpfenrute kann man fürs seltene Kuttern durchaus zweckentfremden.
Wenn Du Dir  allerdings unbedingt ne klassifizierte Pilkrute kaufen WILLST, bist Du mit der Balzer Edition 71° Baltic Sea schon sehr gut bedient! !.. dann würde ich das 3,20m Modell wählen. Selbst fische ich die 2,85er und bin sehr zufrieden damit!!


----------



## Gambolputty (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Für 1-2x/Jahr Kutter würde ich auch erstmal schauen was der Ruten bestand so hergibt.
> Pilken lässt sich eigentlich mit jeder 2,7-3m Hecht/Zander Spinne die REALE Ködergewichte zwischen 40 und 80 Gramm bewältigt... auch ne 3,60er 3lbs. Karpfenrute kann man fürs seltene Kuttern durchaus zweckentfremden.
> Wenn Du Dir  allerdings unbedingt ne klassifizierte Pilkrute kaufen WILLST, bist Du mit der Balzer Edition 71° Baltic Sea schon sehr gut bedient! !.. dann würde ich das 3,20m Modell wählen. Selbst fische ich die 2,85er und bin sehr zufrieden damit!!


Kann dem Tipp von Daniel nur zustimmen. 
Ich hatte auch einst auf seinen Tipp gehört, und fische nun seit 3 Jahren begeistert und erfolgreich mit meiner 2,85er Balzer Edition 71° Baltic Sea. #6


----------



## micha_2 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

und kannst du mit deiner balzer auch 150g fischen?.. ich glaube nich
du weisst doch im vorfeld gar nich wo der kaptain hinfährt und was für unterströmung vorhanden is


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



micha_2 schrieb:


> und kannst du mit deiner balzer auch 150g fischen?.. ich glaube nich
> du weisst doch im vorfeld gar nich wo der kaptain hinfährt und was für unterströmung vorhanden is



Der Threaderöffner schrieb, dass er von Heiligenhafen aus fahren will. Die Kutter, die von dort aus starten, fahren normalerweise nicht unbedingt in "harte Gewässer" a la Nordsee. Klar kann es Ende Oktober wettermäßig auch mal etwas rauher zugehen, aber wenn das Wetter so derb ist dass der Einsatz von 150 Gramm Pilkern notwendig wäre, naja, wollen wir mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen. Und bei so einem Wetter dann mit dem Kleinboot rauszufahren, auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

Er schreibt zudem, dass er bereits die Penn Slammer 360 als Rolle hat. Und er fragt konkret nach der Balzer Rute.

Ergo: Ich ging avon aus, dass er nicht in Gewässer aufbrechen wird in denen 150 Gramm Pilker notwendig sind. Die Slammer 360 passt von der Größe und Optik her perfekt zur Balzer 71.

Vielleicht liege ich aber auch komplett falsch, dann mea culpa.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



micha_2 schrieb:


> und kannst du mit deiner balzer auch 150g fischen?.. ich glaube nich
> du weisst doch im vorfeld gar nich wo der kaptain hinfährt und was für unterströmung vorhanden is


Nö, das packt die Balzer natürlich nicht. Das ist hier ja auch schon zur Genüge durchgekaut worden. .. Bei 100 -MAXIMAL 120gr. (Schon sehr grenzwertig )ist bei der Balzer Schluss. . Trotzdem halte ich Sie für eine sehr sehr gute Allroundpilke, die für 90% aller Situationen langt. Erst recht wenn man Sie einem "Gelegenheitspilkangler" empfiehlt. ...
ICH persönlich hab für's derbe die Cormoran Black Star Titanium 100-200gr.WG im Futteral. Das ist nen Brett!!! Mit der zieh ich auch 200gr im Wurf voll durch und 250 bringt die Rute mit Vorsicht geworfen auch noch auf akzeptable Weite in der Andrift.


----------



## Ines (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Du musst immer bedenken: Die Dorsche sehen die Rute nicht! Ich bin mit 12jährigen Jungs auf einem Kutter unterwegs gewesen und habe denen an Ruten gegeben, was ich gerade so hatte. 
Derjenige, der die kürzeste und billigste Rute gefischt hat, der hat am meisten gefangen (1,5 m, 80 g Wurfgewicht). Also, wenn Du eine Rute hast, die um die 100 g Wurfgewicht hat, dann bist du bestens bedient, egal ob es die Balzer 71 sowieso oder eine andere ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Ich habe die Balzer Sea 71° 165 auch und habe sie nach reichlich Recherchen gekauft. UND es stimmt. Diese Rute  ist sehr gut. Sie katapultiert ohne viel Kraftaufwand den Köder sehr weit raus. Beim Drill eines Fisches werden Fluchten hervorragend abgefedert. 

http://www.testberichte.de/p/balzer-tests/baltic-sea-165-testbericht.html

Die Rute ist auch sehr gut für das Hechtangeln im heimischen bereich geeignet. 

Was meine Vorredner bereits sagten stimmt aber auch.

Wenn du nur für einmal im Jahr was brauchst und du hast bereits eine Rute, dann nimm die.  Aber bedenke auch, das es mehr Spaß macht eine vernünftige Ausrüstung zu haben und damit zu fischen.


----------



## Benche (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Zur Not kannst du auch vor Ort eine Rute kaufen. Gibt in Heiligenhafen 2 Angelgeschäfte, in dem einen reinen Angelladen gibts sehr viele Ruten zu sehr guten Preisen und auch gute Beratung. #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



Benche schrieb:


> Zur Not kannst du auch vor Ort eine Rute kaufen. Gibt in Heiligenhafen 2 Angelgeschäfte, in dem einen reinen Angelladen gibts sehr viele Ruten zu sehr guten Preisen und auch gute Beratung. #6


Guter Tipp!!... die haben wirklich ein sehr gutes Sortiment an Pilkruten da. Preise sind keine Highlights, aber auf jeden Fall ohne "Touriaufschlag" wie bei Baltic Koelln.


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Guter Tipp!!... die haben wirklich ein sehr gutes Sortiment an Pilkruten da. Preise sind keine Highlights, aber auf jeden Fall ohne "Touriaufschlag" wie bei Baltic Koelln.



Ist einer der beiden Läden nicht "Baltic Koelln"? Oder gibt´s noch einen dritten?

In dem Baltic-Laden hatte ich zuletzt ein Filetiermesser entdeckt, das auch unser örtlicher Angelladen verkauft. Preis bei uns: 20,- Euro. Preis dort: 80,- Euro. #d


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Ist einer der beiden Läden nicht "Baltic Koelln"? Oder gibt´s noch einen dritten?
> 
> In dem Baltic-Laden hatte ich zuletzt ein Filetiermesser entdeckt, das auch unser örtlicher Angelladen verkauft. Preis bei uns: 20,- Euro. Preis dort: 80,- Euro. #d


Ja, der Laden direkt bei den Kuttern, da wo auch der "Dorsch des Tages " gewogen wird, daß ist Baltic Koelln. Für mal nen Pilker oder anderem Kleingedöns ist der Laden OK, da doch recht umfangreiches Sortiment.  Für "Hardware " allerdings völlig überteuert!!.. da stehen zum Teil Ruten mit der UVP im Ständer... Preise NATÜRLICH nicht verhandelbar.
auf den anderen Laden, ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen, läuft man quasi direkt drauf zu wenn man an Baltic Koelln vorbei Richtung Stadt läuft. Da sind die Preise für Ruten& Rollen wesentlich besser! !.. dafür ist er bei den Kleinteilen nicht ganz so gut Sortiert wie Baltic.


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ja, der Laden direkt bei den Kuttern, da wo auch der "Dorsch des Tages " gewogen wird, daß ist Baltic Koelln. Für mal nen Pilker oder anderem Kleingedöns ist der Laden OK, da doch recht umfangreiches Sortiment.  Für "Hardware " allerdings völlig überteuert!!.. da stehen zum Teil Ruten mit der UVP im Ständer... Preise NATÜRLICH nicht verhandelbar.
> auf den anderen Laden, ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen, läuft man quasi direkt drauf zu wenn man an Baltic Koelln vorbei Richtung Stadt läuft. Da sind die Preise für Ruten& Rollen wesentlich besser! !.. dafür ist er bei den Kleinteilen nicht ganz so gut Sortiert wie Baltic.



Ah, okay, den kenne ich nicht. Den zweiten Laden, den ich meine, findet man direkt am Hafen (vorm Ankerplatz der Silverland/Kehrheim, rechts daneben ist eine kleine Kneipe). Gehört dem Typen, der auch die Hallen zur Autounterbringung vermietet. Kann zu den Preisen von Ruten etc. aber nichts sagen, da ich dort immer nur noch "letzten Kleinkram vor der Tour" besorge.

Hier was aus meinem Fotoarchiv:


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Oder für den TE mal ganz profan gesagt :

Für's Kleinboot eine Deiner vorhandenen Karpfen/Hechtruten und auf'm Kutter für 'nen ~ Zehner eine Leihangel nehmen und erstmal antesten, ob und wie es Dir gefällt.
Ich habe auch die Balzer 71 in 320 cm ( alte + neue Nano Version ).
Supercoole Weitwurfruten; zumindest bis ~ 80-100 gr.
Aber wenn Dir die allgemeine Art des Dorschkutterangelns nicht gefallen sollte; musst Du auch nicht in vorauseilendem Gehorsam eine neue 'Extra' Rute hierfür kaufen.
Dann lieber ( wenn es sein muß ) eine leihen und auf'm Kutter die Nachbarn bzgl. Ihrer Angeln interviewen und mal ein paar davon in die Hand nehmen, damit Du wirklich ein 'echtes' Live-Gefühl dafür bekommst, was zu Dir passen würde.
Länge + Wurfgewicht aus'm Katalog gelesen sind manchmal etwas anderes, als wenn man mit dem Stock auch mal 8 Std. ( relativ ) ermüdungsfrei peitschen + drillen will.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Ah, okay, den kenne ich nicht. Den zweiten Laden, den ich meine, findet man direkt am Hafen (vorm Ankerplatz der Silverland/Kehrheim, rechts daneben ist eine kleine Kneipe). Gehört dem Typen, der auch die Hallen zur Autounterbringung vermietet. Kann zu den Preisen von Ruten etc. aber nichts sagen, da ich dort immer nur noch "letzten Kleinkram vor der Tour" besorge.
> 
> Hier was aus meinem Fotoarchiv:


Der Laden ist in Burgstaaken und eher dürftig ausgestattet. Der gesuchte Laden hieß früher Kott&Fritid und hat jetzt einen neuen Inhaber. Hier ist der Link: http://www.ascheiligenhafen.de/


----------



## Gambolputty (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hier ist der Link: http://www.ascheiligenhafen.de/


Der Link ist doch von einem Laden in Heiligenhafen, nicht Fehmarn?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Der Link ist doch von einem Laden in Heiligenhafen, nicht Fehmarn?


Ja, der TE möchte doch nach Heiligenhafen! !... daher die  Tipps bzgl. Angelladen. .


----------



## Gambolputty (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute Ostsee*

Oh Shit - stimmt ja. Da war ich wohl auf beiden Augen blind, mea culpa. Spreche die ganze Zeit von Fehmarn, was in dem Fall natürlich totaler Quatsch ist. Sorry!!! :c

Ich schieb´s mal auf die Hitze in meiner Wohnung, werd hier noch irre... |uhoh:


----------

